# Atitool Underclocking my x800pro



## notorious_d (Nov 1, 2004)

Had a radeon Sapphire X800 Pro for a couple of weeks and have been fairly 
pleased with it.  Tried AtiTest earlier after a friend with a 9800 tried it 
with some impressive results.

Problem with mine was that even on default clock and memory speeds, it 
reported artifacts and when using the "Find Max Core" and "Find Max Memory" 
options it actually underclocked the card to get it stable.  Not quite what 
i was expecting.

Used Redline that came with the card and it quite happily overclocked the core by about 70MHz with no artifacts found.

any ideas \ explanations anyone?

Thanks,

Dave

Abit KV7
Athlon XP Barton 2800+
512Mb DDR Ram


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Nov 1, 2004)

get a newer version of ATitool
0.21 did that with mine and 0.22 fixed it.


----------



## notorious_d (Nov 1, 2004)

Grumble, .22's the one i'm running.  Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## angelus (Nov 1, 2004)

well i buyed a ati4 silencer .. and my temps at finding core (with 3dview) 55C
with the stock cooler it was 75C

hmmm But then again .. with the new scanning methode .. it allready sees (even i see it) it gives artifacts at STOCK 520 Core... ??

I got a x800 XT pe 520/560.. this makes no sense .. a low temp (55C) and it Creates artifacts?? thats just madness...
it's not underclocking .. but can't really say that it is overclocking  now can i ?? 

 used 0.23b9


----------



## notorious_d (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll give 0.23b9 a try and see what happens.  Temp never really goes anywhere over 45 even with the stock cooler, so i dont think it's a heat problem.


----------

